# embroidery machine



## Adrianas0915 (May 3, 2010)

Hello,

I am planning to buy a single head embroidery machine. I'm will working at home but I am concerned because I have a very small budget to purchase the machine and I am not sure if working at home really works. Also I am not sure if I should purchase the machine from Craigslist or Digitsmith. I am worry that I might purchase a machine that doesn't work. Any suggestions? Does anybody has started a embroidery business at home and make a profit?

Thank you!
Adrian


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

this is my next machine also but I have the same question as you. I have been searching and searching and been on cl and flea bay but would rather buy from cl. I will also be working from home and not a shop. we had a shop but closed down due to a bs owner that didnt want to fix nothing.


----------



## Adrianas0915 (May 3, 2010)

Hi Que,
Thank you for replying. My only concerned from CL is that I'll be purchasing the machine with no warranty and I don't want to buy a machine that doesn't work properly another concerned is that my costumers would have to come to my house and I don't think is professionally. You've done before?


----------



## Needhelp (Apr 14, 2011)

I have my customers come to my shop which is set up in the second room of my apartment. I just make sure that my apartment is immaculate. And it works out fine. If DIGISMITH gives you training i would go with them. i did get lucky because i bought a machine that works from craigslist but desperately need training.


----------



## 1stoptees (Jul 24, 2009)

I started in my home over 20 years ago and turned a single embroidery machine company into a 1/2 million $ company in 4500 sq ft with 6 embroidery heads, auto screen press and wide format printing. Now going back home with a single embroidery machine and DTG machine for semi retirement. gone full circle. So yes you can make money at home based business.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Started with embroidery single head in the home. I still keep 1 machine in a shop and added digital printing for those who cannot spend for embroidery. Depending on your clients, a place to meet them outside the home is the best - down the road. Keep your prices right, because people do not feel they should be paying an increase because you chose to get a shop. So shop prices from the start. As for machine - embroidery is special and not for the person not willing to put in time. Buying from people and places without support and training is very risky, especially if you do not know what to look for. I suggest used from a valued business. Know the difference between home, commercial, and industrial machines. The former will do everything, the latter has limitations. I use Texmacs and have been happy with them for years. I cannot stress enough that seeing the machine working is very important. Understand that with embroidery there are three parts, machine, software to digitize, and a properly digitized design. All the best. Nothing like home.


----------



## CDC (Apr 22, 2013)

I've done pretty well with single heads at home. I went from one to three, now I'm selling them to get a six or twelve head. I sold one and still looking to sell the other two, if you're interested. I'm here in California 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## CDC (Apr 22, 2013)

....also, as far as the working in your home thing. I took another route in sales. I decided to do contract embroidery. So now I do work for print shops, sign shops, surf shops, clothing lines/retail clothing stores and colleges. They all have their store fronts and customer base. I just pick up, digitize/embroider and drop off. Saves time on customer service-ness...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Adrianas0915 (May 3, 2010)

Thank you so much to all of you for answering my question. I feel so much better now and I think I am ready to start my home business.
Unfortunately DigitSmith doesn't provided training.


----------



## Adrianas0915 (May 3, 2010)

Hi thank you so much for answering my question. You metiont that you are selling a single head machine right?. Where are you located? and also will you be willing show me how to use the machine. I need training before I purchase the machine.


----------



## CDC (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, I'm here in California on the Central Coast. No doubt, I will show you all I know. It's a very cool trade to be a part of. I'm stoked to hear you're ready to get goin. The entrepreneurship spirit is real let it free, and feed it! Ha...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Adrianas0915 (May 3, 2010)

thank you for taking the time to answer my question. It seem like you know a lot about this business and embroidery machines. What do you think is a good price for a use machine? Also what do you think of the brand Redline embroidery machine?
Thank you in advance


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Digitsmith is simply a website for selling things, nothing different than CL or Ebay other than scale and features.... If you are looking for training, your best bet would be to pick up a machine that someone traded in at a dealer - most dealers will give you training when you purchase from them. That being said, the 'training' we got was 15 minutes of basic operations and we were on our own. 

Check out embroiderytrainingvideos.com - they have numerous free videos as well as DVD's you can purchase that will teach you how to operate different machines... That's assuming you are looking at a multi-needle machine. If you are looking at single needle sewing/embroidery machines, sorry, can't help you there.


----------



## CDC (Apr 22, 2013)

You're looking to pay at the least a couple thousand. I haven't heard of that brand. I would recommend sticking to top brand names (Tajima, Barudan, SWF, Brother). You don't want any unnecessary issues. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Adrianas0915 (May 3, 2010)

CDC said:


> You're looking to pay at the least a couple thousand. I haven't heard of that brand. I would recommend sticking to top brand names (Tajima, Barudan, SWF, Brother). You don't want any unnecessary issues.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using T-Shirt Forums


I guess you are right but so far I haven't got luck. I've seen a couple machines for sale on Craigslist, but the problem is that the people who are selling this machines don't know how to use them and I really don't want to buy a machine that has been sitting in a garage for years; 
who knows what problems I would run into.


----------



## Adrianas0915 (May 3, 2010)

djque said:


> this is my next machine also but I have the same question as you. I have been searching and searching and been on cl and flea bay but would rather buy from cl. I will also be working from home and not a shop. we had a shop but closed down due to a bs owner that didnt want to fix nothing.



Hi, any luck finding the embroidery machine? I am still looking:"(


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

If you're trying to get an inexpensive embroidery machine, you might want to look at the Redline. It's $7200 and seems to be a decent knock off of a Tajima Neo. I don't have one, but friends with a Redline dealer. I personally own a Tajima TEJT-II which I love, but you won't get one of those even used for as low as the Redline.

If you must go with a used machine, then I'd suggest Welcome to Equip-Used.com. Their machines are machines that have come in off lease or repos or trade-ins, etc... and are checked out by a tech before being put up for sale. I don't think most of them come with software, but think they sell that separately.


----------



## Adrianas0915 (May 3, 2010)

DancingBay said:


> If you're trying to get an inexpensive embroidery machine, you might want to look at the Redline. It's $7200 and seems to be a decent knock off of a Tajima Neo. I don't have one, but friends with a Redline dealer. I personally own a Tajima TEJT-II which I love, but you won't get one of those even used for as low as the Redline.
> 
> If you must go with a used machine, then I'd suggest Welcome to Equip-Used.com. Their machines are machines that have come in off lease or repos or trade-ins, etc... and are checked out by a tech before being put up for sale. I don't think most of them come with software, but think they sell that separately.


Thank you for sharing the info!

I am hooping to buy a used tajima.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Not all machines on used equipment are checked out by techs. Those that are say so, others are as is.
I have been looking and if I get a machine I am leaning towards used equipment.com since they do check and service some of them.
If you find one you like the do a internet search on it the machine and see how it has performed out in the biz world and what others thougth of it.

Good Luck


----------



## parkst23 (Sep 4, 2008)

Buy a used 12 or 15 needle machine. I have bought a few over the years new and used from both digitsmith and ebay. If you buy it on Ebay its more secure since paypal secures your purchase. Digitsmith does not secure your payment since it is just a forum website and not a eCommerce website like ebay. If you do buy from digitsmith just make sure you go and see it working. Make sure that they sew out a few designs flats and caps. I get mine tuned up once a year by a local technician.


----------



## synful prod (Apr 27, 2011)

find a used Brother PR620 and be done with it. they are small, light and can run forever non stop. They are older machines but you can still get parts and service locally.


----------

